# Food delivery scammers.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Came across something last night on DD that never happened to me before. When driving Uber and Lyft pax there are some well known scams that pax will pull. Didn't think I had to deal with that with food delivery.

DD orders get into restaurants in so many different ways its hard to keep up. Went to a restaurant last night were apparently they receive the order direct from DD. The bill is way more than the total showing in the app so of course the red card won't go through. Figured out the restaurant order showed 5 meals(pricey) and the DD order showed 4 meals. The guy at the restaurant tells me after the order was placed the customer calls them direct and adds items themselves. What??? The part that is most annoying is their little scam costs me about 20 minutes of my time with DD support standing in the restaurant.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

How many items did the customer called in to add?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> How many items did the customer called in to add?


1 meal and an appetizer.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Glad to know, thanks. Not surprised in the least of what people will do to get a few bites of food at our expense.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cancel!!!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Restaurant should've known better.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Cancel!!!


Could not have said it better myself!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

What was the price difference?

Had an order that said $23 but when I got to the restaurant, it was $30. Transaction still went through to my surprise as I’ve heard only a $5 difference was accepted.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Came across something last night on DD that never happened to me before. When driving Uber and Lyft pax there are some well known scams that pax will pull. Didn't think I had to deal with that with food delivery.
> 
> DD orders get into restaurants in so many different ways its hard to keep up. Went to a restaurant last night were apparently they receive the order direct from DD. The bill is way more than the total showing in the app so of course the red card won't go through. Figured out the restaurant order showed 5 meals(pricey) and the DD order showed 4 meals. The guy at the restaurant tells me after the order was placed the customer calls them direct and adds items themselves. What??? The part that is most annoying is their little scam costs me about 20 minutes of my time with DD support standing in the restaurant.


There is a scam where they try to get extra sides that cost more by putting it in driver instructions. Just text them saying sorry we cant add to order only the resturant. At its instrutions


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Restaurant should've known better.


I agree but a lot of them in my market are pretty new with DD.



OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> What was the price difference?
> 
> Had an order that said $23 but when I got to the restaurant, it was $30. Transaction still went through to my surprise as I've heard only a $5 difference was accepted.


About $14 if I remember right.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I agree but a lot of them in my market are pretty new with DD.
> 
> 
> About $14 if I remember right.


So how this scam affects drivers? I know it rips off the restaurant, but Im not sure about DD or the driver. 
This shows you the customer has zero ethics, so your chances at a tip are -100%. 
If the driver is unaffected, I would take it, open the bag, take out the extra meal and/or items to keep it myself, close the bag (restaple it if needed), and then deliver it. If customer calls complaining to DD or the restaurant they will let them know they paid for 4 items and not 5.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

k4ever said:


> So how this scam affects drivers? I know it rips off the restaurant, but Im not sure about DD or the driver.
> This shows you the customer has zero ethics, so your chances at a tip are -100%.
> If the driver is unaffected, I would take it, open the bag, take out the extra meal and/or items to keep it myself, close the bag (restaple it if needed), and then deliver it. If customer calls complaining to DD or the restaurant they will let them know they paid for 4 items and not 5.


You can't take it cause the red card won't work. Costs the driver time.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Your chances at a doordash tip are about 0% anyway bc they steal tips to pay drivers


----------

